# Fabricación de un parlante para amplificador.



## moreno12 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hola gente, yo soy nuevo en el foro y estoy muy  contento con la calidad de la información, 
estoy estudiando en la secundaria, tecnico electronico

y necesito información para la fabricacion de un parlarte para el amplificador q tambien estoy por fabricar. 

por favor si me pueden ayudar y si me pueden especificar que factores debo tener en cuenta (tamaño, potencia, etc.), y si tambien pueden agregar precios de los materiales (para Argentina)


desde ya muchas gracias...


----------



## viktor_284 (Nov 18, 2008)

hola, que amplificador vas a armar? de cuanta potencia.


----------



## moreno12 (Nov 18, 2008)

hola muchas gracias... es uno de 20w + 20w


----------



## viktor_284 (Nov 19, 2008)

hola, fijate esto
http://www.taringa.net/posts/downloads/960551/Cajas-Ac%C3%BAsticas-(Curso-Completo).html


----------



## detrakx (Nov 22, 2008)

Hola moreno yo hace tiempo que armo potencias de 25W+25W  sencillas y con buenos resultados.
buscate el TDA 7265 es un amplificador op. de potencia con 2 canales. Para el preamp podes utilizar los tl072 son operacionales tambien dobles. con ellos podes hacer el preamp ( buffer, Eq, Ganancia etc.)
Para la fuente con un TRafo de 18+18 / 2A  Cap de 2200uf / 25v y reguladores 78xx y 79xx.
Los reguladores y tda7265 llevan disipadores.

Saludos.


----------

